# silicone spray



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

What is everyone's opinion on it. I have used it for years, some guys said it was bad but I dont see it. Using it for the boxes an tube


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silicone spray on what,I remember a topic about WD-40. Then about one of capt.sheetrocks tools.......then his wife being happy,guess he was happy too........what have you been spraying silicone on, with years of success ???? hhmmmmm

sorry capt.
guessing you want the thread with what do you lube your bazooka with?????


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Keep it off the walls*

Just keep that silicone away from the walls. Makes sanding a bitch and the painters wont love you either.


----------



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

I heard at one point that wd-40 wasn't good for the gaskets on the tools. I like silicone spray, but agree that I needs to stay away from walls. But anything that displaces water (silicone, PB blaster, liquid wrench, wd-40) will all affect the way mud and paint stick to the walls which is why some guys use them on tub flanges, window casing and bull-nose bead.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

What so bad about silicone is silicosis


----------



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

Silicosis is caused by silica dust. Those of us that don't wear masks every time we sand are exposed to silica in the dust. Silicone spray is in liquid form and less respirable than the dust on the job sites. Besides, a quick blast or two each day isn't considered heavy exposure.

Note, I'm not a Doctor, so make your own opinions about this.


----------

